# Accueille que durant les vacances scolaires



## Fanfan (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'accueille une petite fille Lya depuis 2 ans, en septembre elle fait son entrée à l'école, je devais l'accueillir les mercredis et vacances scolaires mais dans son école il y a classe les mercredis matin ce qui fait que je l'aurai que les vacances avec la maman on se pose la question comment faire la déclaration chaque mois sur paje emploi, car on a fait sur année complète... Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Faite attention avec ce genre de contrat qui rapporte  rien et qui peu vous coincer pour un autre contrat 
Imaginez qu un autre contrat se présente à vous et que vous ne puissiez pas l accepter car la place juste pour les vacances scolaires est déjà prise ....


----------



## Fanfan (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour Sandrine..... Non non j'ai bien tous mes contrats en règle car j'ai 1 autre enfant qui ne vient pas pendant les vacances scolaires


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Août 2022)

Donc sa serait un contrat qui viendrais en complément d un autre dans ce cas là ok 
Si vous le pouvez demander un taux horaire plus élevé que d habitude vue que tout petit contrat

C est déjà un contrat en court il faut donc que cette maman vous présente un avenant avec le calcul d une nouvelle mensualisation et pour la paje la déclaration ce passe exactement comme avant juste avec des chiffres différents


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Un contrat sur 11 semaines max...autant faire une rupture pour conserver vos droits, et un contrat occasionnel à chaque accueil vacances..là c'est trop en perte de revenus. Et en perte de droits.

Je vous donne un exemple,  imaginons que vous preniez 2 semaines à noël (notez bien que c'est un exemple), vous aurez l'enfant 2 semaines en automne puis ensuite 3 mois plus tard...

Et là dans l'exemple c'est si vos 5 semaines sont communes,  pour un peu que mamie ou tonton prennent une semaine le loulou...


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Si tu tiens à accepter cette demande cela peut être un Avenant.
Avec hausse du taux horaire bien sur car même si aujourd'hui elle viendrait en complément d'un autre contrat toujours absent durant les vacances scolaires, imagine que dans 5 mois le contrat sans les vacances scolaires déménage, tu te retrouveras coincée avec un contrat pour seulement 11 semaines/an et ce jusqu'à ce que ces Parents là estiment ne plus avoir besoin de toi. De même si d'ici un ou deux ans ça ne t'arrange plus car l'autre contrat est parti à l'école, ils ne seront pas tenu eux de te licencier, tu seras alors obligée de démissionner c'est à dire:
- ne pas percevoir l'indemnité de rupture de 1/80eme de tous les salaires Bruts depuis le début du contrat initial
- 4 mois MINIMUM de suspension de toutes tes ARE (droits chômage)
Penses aussi à négocier une augmentation automatique de X% à chaque anniversaire.

Si c'est ce choix là ont fait comme pour une AI car ça en est une:
 Xheures/jour X 5 jours/semaine X 11 semaines/an : 12 mois = Y le nombre d'heures à payer et déclarer *chaque mois* même quand l'enfant n'était pas présent puisque'il ne vient que durant 11 semaines/an
5jours/semaine X 11 semaines/an : 12 mois = 4.5833jours soit 5 jours/mois à déclarer puisque arrondis au supérieur.
Il faudra alors ajouter les CP qui seront calculés au 31 mai ou à la fin du contrat.

Note qu'en perdant le mercredi sur toute l'année cela représente 36jours/an : 12 mois = 3jours/mois soit une perte de près de la moitié de ce qui était prévu... franchement pas top car même en augmentant le taux horaire, pour que le PE continue de percevoir les aides tu ne peux dépasser le plafond CAF.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Perso c'est NON ! là vous êtes un bouche-trou et qui vous dit que la petite voudra encore venir chez vous pdt les vacances il y a bien des papis mamies etc ... et là vos ARE seront calculées sur la nouvelle mensualisation ... à réfléchir !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Griselda tu pars sur 11 semaines mais en fait on n'en sait rien. Imagine que les parents ont ou avaient 2 semaines off
 Là il s'agirait donc de 9 semaines d'accueil !

Pour 1 an ?? 

Non rupture et contrat occasionnel !

Mensualiser 11 semaines maximum pour perdre trop de droits
..

Quand on sait que les ares sont calculés sur les derniers mois de salaire...


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Oui je suis partie du principe que l'AM prends bien ses semaines de CP durant les vacances scolaires et que ces PE là les prennent en même temps qu'elle. 
Quoi qu'il arrive perso je n'accepterais encore moins de faire une mensu avec encore d'autre semaines off déjà que pour 11 semaines... à ce compte là autant que l'enfant aille au centre aéré, ce qui se produira déjà (il ira à la garderie) les mercredi aprem, le matin, le soir...

Je pense que tu as raison qu'il vaut mieux une rupture et un contrat occasionnel au coup par coup au moins l'AM ne s'engage pas "ad vitam".

Je répondais simplement à la question "est ce possible et comment pour la declaration PAJE?, la réponse est oui c'est possible. 

Mais je pense aussi que c'est un joli piège pour l'AM que de l'accepter c'est pourquoi je lui fais aussi remarquer que cette nouvelle demande d'un peri encore plus restreint revient pratiquement à diviser par 2 le temps d'accueil demandé. 
Qu'il faut aussi voir plus loin que le bout de son nez en ne se contentant pas de se dire "cool, ça va me compléter mon autre contrat sans les vacances scolaires justement" mais si elle considère que c'est OK et veut le faire quand même c'est faisable.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Re, oui, Griselda, je partage complétement ton point de vue, quelque fois c'est l'affect qui fait accepter les avenants avec si peu de revenus. 
Et oui, se dire, j'ai une place pour les vacances scolaires car justement X ne vient pas, c'est ne pas se projeter. Rien n'indique que X restera, ou que ce contrat puisse également évoluer.
Bien évidement c'est l'expérience qui parle, et également l'observation du travail et de l'engagement des autres.
Ce type de contrat n'est jamais pérenne, et toujours  à notre désavantage.


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Août 2022)

A l'avant dernier accueilli j'avais eu la proposition de m'en occuper pendant les vacances scolaires après un calcul rapide de la mensualisation ça n'en valait vraiment pas la peine .en plus la fin de contrat n'aurait pas été la même car temps plein en année complète.


----------

